# Carnac Notus - Planet X - £20



## Blue Hills (16 May 2017)

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HECANOTUS/carnac-notus-road-helmet

Looks rather nice.

Anyone got any views on it/experience of it?


----------



## Arjimlad (17 May 2017)

I saw that but ordered a Carnac Podium Road SL instead. Should be with me tomorrow.


----------



## Kestevan (17 May 2017)

I'd always be wary of any "mail order" helmet. Like shoes, helmets strike me as something much better tried on before buying.
But perhaps I just have weirdly deformed feet and an odd head


----------



## vickster (17 May 2017)

OK to buy online if free returns, if not (like PX IIRC), it'll cost you around £6 to return an ill-fitting helmet


----------



## Blue Hills (17 May 2017)

thanks for the replies so far folks, though there does seem to be a leaning towards "don't do it".


----------



## Rooster1 (17 May 2017)

That is nice


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 May 2017)

Planet X have lots of great offers at the moment, but don't forget you don't get free p+p till you reach *£80*


----------



## andyt1980 (17 May 2017)

vickster said:


> OK to buy online if free returns, if not (like PX IIRC), it'll cost you around £6 to return an ill-fitting helmet


If you pay with Paypal you can now claim your returns postage back from Paypal: https://www.paypal.com/uk/webapps/mpp/refunded-returns

I used it recently when returning something to Merlin Cycles, had my returns postage back in my Paypal account within 2 days.


----------



## vickster (17 May 2017)

andyt1980 said:


> If you pay with Paypal you can now claim your returns postage back from Paypal: https://www.paypal.com/uk/webapps/mpp/refunded-returns
> 
> I used it recently when returning something to Merlin Cycles, had my returns postage back in my Paypal account within 2 days.


I avoid PayPal if at all possible after they screwed me over on an eBay fraud a few years back


----------



## Blue Hills (17 May 2017)

thanks for that andy had forgotten. maybe had the idea that it only applied to stuff bought from individuals, not businesses.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jun 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> I saw that but ordered a Carnac Podium Road SL instead. Should be with me tomorrow.


How is it?

Now £13.50 with an extra 10 per cent off code.

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HECAPO...273514545&mc_cid=058f33f1b8&mc_eid=50209ebaed


----------



## bikingdad90 (3 Jun 2017)

I emailed PX about the safety ratings. They are all CE certified but not SNELL rated.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jun 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> How is it?
> 
> Now £13.50 with an extra 10 per cent off code.
> 
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HECAPO...273514545&mc_cid=058f33f1b8&mc_eid=50209ebaed


I am very pleased with it, can't find anything to dislike and it looks the business. Ideally a bug mesh would be great though.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jun 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> I am very pleased with it, can't find anything to dislike and it looks the business. Ideally a bug mesh would be great though.


there are two reasons to wear a helmet.

To fit in with roadie pelotons/placate loved ones/comply with Australian laws.
To protect your head.
If your reason falls into the first category, then you can take a review from a user who is talking about looks and comfort. If you want to protect your head, then Snell approved helmets have a better chance of doing that than other helmets.

Just sayin'


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Jun 2017)

How about "I have taken a good look at it and am personally satisfied that it will offer me as much protection as I am likely to require in the sort of circumstances where a polystyrene helmet might offer any sort of protection".


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jun 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> I am very pleased with it, can't find anything to dislike and it looks the business. Ideally a bug mesh would be great though.


I take it has a good fitting system? Some helmets fall down on this.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Jun 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I take it has a good fitting system? Some helmets fall down on this.


It has the usual wheely thing on the back and the straps are easily adjusted under the chin.


----------

